

Mars Rover Curiosity Finds Martian 'Flower' and Snake-Like Rock   - acremades
http://mashable.com/2013/01/05/curiosity-martian-flower/

======
ataggart
>NASA posted a raw, unprocessed version of the photo online on the Curiosity
rover’s mission website

Totally off-topic, but how many more years will it take before online news
articles start consistently using that newfangled hyperlink technology?

~~~
jlgreco
What is worse is when they provide a seemingly useful link, but all that link
does is take you to some absurdly ad-laden page that displays "search results"
of their site that just says "No results found".

------
nitrogen
The original article also includes the picture of the snake-like rock:
[http://www.space.com/19143-mars-flower-curiosity-rover-
photo...](http://www.space.com/19143-mars-flower-curiosity-rover-photos.html)

------
andrewfelix
Looks a lot like quartz.

~~~
james4k
Yeah, agreed. Or some other kind of crystallized rock. Very abundant in
sands...and Mars is sandy.

------
sunwooz
I wonder when we'll be able to explore the caverns on Mars.

------
mseepgood
Just shoot the laser at it!

------
maeon3
Reminants of the illudium Q-36 explosive space modulator.

------
tomelders
It's probably an alien.

